# Hydrogen Peroxide to kill BBA?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a serious case of BBA aglae in my tank. I've dunked the affected plants in Hydrogen Peroxide (about 1:2 H2O2:water). I've heard of people putting it directly in the tank, about 1mL per gallon. Is this a safe practise? I've cleaned the plants but obviously that won't stop the algae from regrowing.
Options like an SAE is impossible because the tank is 8 gallon; and anyway, an SAE or amano shrimp would barely make a dent.

I plan on getting a CO2 diffuser in the near future so that should help slow the growth, but I'd like to kill what is already there.

Has anyone done this with any amount of success (and not killing your fish?)

I have a soft, slightly acidic water (almost neutral, though), with 3 scarlet badis, a handful of sword fry, cherry shrimp, fan shrimp and MTS. It is planted, sand substrate.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You have to remove infected leaves.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I did. But can I put H2O2 directly into the tank?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a article on it I found.



> Hydrogen peroxide can be used to increase the dissolved oxygen in the system.
> 
> 
> H202 + H20 ----------> H20 + 02
> ...


Here is another good link about using it on algae.
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_peroxide.html


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It has been used to spot treat for bba and hair alage but just dumping it into the tank wont have any effect.


----------

